
Show HN: Coavl – a community to help you share the best things in this world - johnhok
https://www.coavl.com
======
johnhok
Coavl was created because we believe in the power of a simple list. We want to
nurture a community that brings passionate people together to discover and
share knowledge in the subjects that matter the most to them and to you in a
way that's easily consumed by everyone.

The target audience is people who are into niche communities and who have an
obsession with the power of a simple list.

Personally for me, I use lists for everything and my hypothesis is that by
having a platform to share useful lists with others would be hugely
beneficial. By creating a restricted format in which people share, I think
people will bring their creativity in how they use the platform.

I'm excited to hear your feedback and suggestions. I just recently got the app
into an MVP state where I'm ready to share it but there's definitely still a
lot of work to do to improve the platform.

I'd like to hear what you think! Let me know if you have any suggestions for
categories or maybe contribute a list of your own in a topic you're passionate
about.

